# Schamis: Überkrasse Heiler?



## Wahnsinn (15. September 2008)

Ich benutz extra das Wort IMBA nicht weil sonst alle wieder ausflippen, will nur mal wissen was ihr darüber denkt. ;-)
Mir ist schön öfters aufgefallen das Schamis ziemlich schwer niederzukloppen sind, aber das was ich gerade erlebt habe war echt der hammer...

Ich LVL 11 Hexenjäger, er LVL *5* Schami....ich weiss nicht wielange ich draufgekloppt habe, ich  hab ordentlich Schaden rausgehauen doch der Typ ging einfach nie down weil er sich immer wieder hochheilen konnte, als ob er unendlich AP hätte. Ich meine, wenn er ein bisschen höher im Level wäre könnte ich es mir vorstellen aber das war einfach nur krass was ich da gesehen habe...und nein, ich hab Ihn nicht down gekriegt weil noch andere auf mich draufgekloppt haben. ^^ Hab aber bestimmt um die 2,5-3k Schaden ausgeteilt!
Wie seht ihr das bzw. was für Erfahrungen,* auch mit anderen Heal Klassen*, habt ihr damit so gemacht?

Achja, Open-RVR Server, also kein RVR-Stufen-Anstieg für niedrigere LVLs.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (15. September 2008)

so eine ähnliche erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht, konnte als magierin einen erzmagier einfach net killn, der heilt sich zu stark und macht durch heal auch noch mehr dmg sodass ich vor ihm im dreck lag

ach ja tante edith sagt: ich lvl 7 er lvl 6


----------



## artist (15. September 2008)

dagegen finde ich die Heilstärke meines Runenpriesters irgendwie schwach


----------



## Kwingdor (15. September 2008)

> und nein, ich hab Ihn nicht down gekriegt weil noch andere auf mich draufgekloppt haben.



Sicher, dass es dann nur der eine Heiler war? Das find ich dann ziemlich unwahrscheinlich ehrlich gesagt. Wobei auch ein Jünger des Khaine lange überleben kann... man muss aber bedenken nur gegen Magie und Fernkampfklasse (so meine Erfahrung). Gegen Nahkampf-DDs verlier ich absolut ZU rasch meine Lebenspunkte. Könnte aber auch nen Levelunterschied gewesen sein... kam mir nur so vor auf dem PvP-Szenario.


----------



## Xelarus (15. September 2008)

Die Heilerklassen sind im ersten Tier sehr schwer zu killen.

Ich hab letzten Freitag mit meinem Runepriest 2 Tanks gekillt im Alleingang. Ich konnte mich zwischendurch hinsetzen und ne Pfeife rauchen ;-)

Das ändert sich aber sobald Healdebuffs kommen.

Gruß


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

artist schrieb:


> dagegen finde ich die Heilstärke meines Runenpriesters irgendwie schwach


lol?


----------



## artist (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> lol?



rofl


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Runenpriester sind alles andere als schwach, Bruder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds zeitweise fast schon zu leicht für mich...


----------



## WoWDokta (15. September 2008)

ich finde es ist noch schwieriger nen guten runenpriester runter zu kloppen^^


----------



## Lyterio (15. September 2008)

Hallo,

ich hatte mit meinem Hexenjäger im 1on1 gegen einen Schamanen (wir beide waren Rang 8) auch verloren.  Hat mich dann doch bisschen gewundert weil:

a) meleeDD sollte eigentlich gegen Heiler gewinnen (stein, schere, papier....)
b) ich sicher kein bockmist gebaut habe ("Fervor" 3 mal gestackt, dann "Torment[angriff von hinten]" um schliesslich mit 5 Anschuldigungen ein "Burn, Heretic!"[viel Schaden über 10 sek], anschliessend "Fervor" aufgefrischt gefolgt von einem "Razor Strike"). 

Dann war ich auch schon tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das mit höherem Rang noch ändern wird.


----------



## ylvie (15. September 2008)

überkrasse geschichte die du da erzählst. mehr davon!


----------



## Bulk (15. September 2008)

Ich würd einfach weiter spielen und sobald die ersten Masterskillungen und mehr Fähigkeiten im Spiel sind über so ein Thema diskutieren, im low Bereich hat noch niemand alle Skills.


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Lyterio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte mit meinem Hexenjäger im 1on1 gegen einen Schamanen (wir beide waren Rang 8) auch verloren.  Hat mich dann doch bisschen gewundert weil:
> 
> ...


Logisch...als ob in WOW 19er PvP gebalanced war. Da spielen die Leute mit Stufe 8 ein Szenario und schimpfen über die Balance....lol


----------



## Lyterio (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Logisch...als ob in WOW 19er PvP gebalanced war. Da spielen die Leute mit Stufe 8 ein Szenario und schimpfen über die Balance....lol



Ich habe werder eine Geschichte erzählt, noch schimpfe ich über die Balance. Habe mich lediglich am Thema beteiligt.


----------



## artist (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> ...Da spielen die Leute mit Stufe 8 ein Szenario und schimpfen über die Balance....lol



Wenn ein MMO angibt, absoluten Fokus auf RvR/PvP zu setzen, mit jedem level überall auf der welt ein bg beizuwohnen und sogar das leveln durch pvp möglich ist, dann sollte doch schon eine Balance vorhanden sein, auch auf low level, meinste nicht?


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

Ich prangere dich auch nicht an :-) Ich hab auch nur meine Meinung kundgetan, Bruder


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

artist schrieb:


> Wenn ein MMO angibt, absoluten Fokus auf RvR/PvP zu setzen, mit jedem level überall auf der welt ein bg beizuwohnen und sogar das leveln durch pvp möglich ist, dann sollte doch schon eine Balance vorhanden sein, auch auf low level, meinste nicht?


Du hast zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keinen einzigen Skillpunkt gesetzt, noch dazu ist RvR nicht auf 1on1 Situationen ausgelegt wie hier beschrieben. Du wirst in WAR niemals gewisse Klassen besiegen mit deiner Klasse, es sei denn der Gegner pennt. Taktik und Gruppenspiel sind essenziel. Die Buffs und Debuffs ab gewissen Stufen tragen dazu bei.


----------



## Pvt. O'Connell (15. September 2008)

Ich selber spiele auch nen Shami und hab im 1on1 eigtl. keine großen Probleme. Ich persönlich finde Ingis nervig da sind ab und zu einige dabei die sehr an meiner hp kratzen aber ansonsten WAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Für Gork und Mork !


----------



## antischock (15. September 2008)

1. balance unter levelcap interessiert niemand, auch wenn das jetzt böse gesagt ist..
2. leveluntschiede sind in war nicht so ausschlaggebend wie angenommen, im rvr oder scenario werden automatisch die grundattribute aller spieler aufs gleiche level gesetzt, sprich ein 3er und ein 9er haben beide die attribute als wären sie stufe 8, 18 ...
3. bedeutet anti-typ nicht one-hit'er, wenn du einen heiler angreifst, und er dadurch seine aufgabe als heiler nicht mehr ausführen kann weil er sich nur noch selber heilen muss, bist du wohl schon antiklasse genug bei dem lol-schaden von heilern ;-)


----------



## Dentus (15. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> 1. balance unter levelcap interessiert niemand, auch wenn das jetzt böse gesagt ist..
> 2. leveluntschiede sind in war nicht so ausschlaggebend wie angenommen, im rvr oder scenario werden automatisch die grundattribute aller spieler aufs gleiche level gesetzt, sprich ein 3er und ein 9er haben beide die attribute als wären sie stufe 8, 18 ...
> 3. bedeutet anti-typ nicht one-hit'er, wenn du einen heiler angreifst, und er dadurch seine aufgabe als heiler nicht mehr ausführen kann weil er sich nur noch selber heilen muss, bist du wohl schon antiklasse genug bei dem lol-schaden von heilern ;-)


Punkt 2 gilt aber nur auf Core-Servern. Auf Open-RvR-Servern ist das "gleichsetzen" deaktiviert.


----------



## Pvt. O'Connell (15. September 2008)

Was man nicht vergessen darf, die Regel mit den gleichen Attributen (Lvl 3 auf Lvl 8 ) gilt nur auf Core Servern. Auf Open-RVR gilt dies nicht und du behälst dein Lvl.

edith: da war einer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Lyterio (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Du hast zu dem Zeitpunkt noch keinen einzigen Skillpunkt gesetzt, noch dazu ist RvR nicht auf 1on1 Situationen ausgelegt wie hier beschrieben. Du wirst in WAR niemals gewisse Klassen besiegen mit deiner Klasse, es sei denn der Gegner pennt. Taktik und Gruppenspiel sind essenziel. Die Buffs und Debuffs ab gewissen Stufen tragen dazu bei.



Gruppenspiel, Skillpunkte, mag ja alles stimmen. Trotzdem sollte das Schere, Stein, Papier Prinzip stimmen. Egal ob T1 oder T4. Meine Aufgabe als MeleeDD sind nun mal die Heiler und Caster killen.  Da wird das als Gruppe auch nicht besser, wenn die Gruppen ausgeglichen sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## antischock (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Punkt 2 gilt aber nur auf Core-Servern. Auf Open-RvR-Servern ist das "gleichsetzen" deaktiviert.



möchte ich nicht widersprechen, finde ich auch gut :-)

hat mich eh scho bissel gestört, auch wenn fair ist passt es nicht so ganz.. geschmackssache einfach^^


----------



## Lyterio (15. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> 1. balance unter levelcap interessiert niemand, auch wenn das jetzt böse gesagt ist..
> 2. leveluntschiede sind in war nicht so ausschlaggebend wie angenommen, im rvr oder scenario werden automatisch die grundattribute aller spieler aufs gleiche level gesetzt, sprich ein 3er und ein 9er haben beide die attribute als wären sie stufe 8, 18 ...
> 3. bedeutet anti-typ nicht one-hit'er, wenn du einen heiler angreifst, und er dadurch seine aufgabe als heiler nicht mehr ausführen kann weil er sich nur noch selber heilen muss, bist du wohl schon antiklasse genug bei dem lol-schaden von heilern ;-)



Zu Punkt 3:
Da hast du recht, allerdings auch nur dann widerum, wenn der Heiler nicht wärendessen mich als anti-typ durch dots killt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoWDokta (15. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Da spielen die Leute mit Stufe 8 ein Szenario und schimpfen über die Balance....lol


bitte erspar WAR sowas wie du es bist ok?


----------



## Gin (15. September 2008)

Lyterio schrieb:


> Gruppenspiel, Skillpunkte, mag ja alles stimmen. Trotzdem sollte das Schere, Stein, Papier Prinzip stimmen. Egal ob T1 oder T4. Meine Aufgabe als MeleeDD sind nun mal die Heiler und Caster killen.  Da wird das als Gruppe auch nicht besser, wenn die Gruppen ausgeglichen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wo habt ihr denn die Info mit dem Stein, Schere, Papier her? WAR hatte nie vor auf 1 vs 1 balanced zu sein und genau so wurde es auch gesagt. Die einzige angestrebte Balance ist das R vs R und da hat jede Klasse ihre Aufgabe ... Einseitigkeit darf dort nicht zum Ziel führen und falls dem dann doch so ist wird gebalanced.


----------



## [DM]Zottel (15. September 2008)

Ihr solltet mal etwas abwarten. Das ändert sich nämlich auch sehr schnell im späteren Bereich. Im Levelbereich 1-10 skaliert der Schaden nur sehr gering, das heist, die Heilung ist einfach sehr stark. Und das ist egal was für ein Heiler - alle halten verdammt lange durch. Wenn im Bereich 20-X dann der Schaden mit dem Equipment stärker skaliert als die Heilung, wird sich das wieder legen.

Und bei nem lvl 10 gegen lvl 5 würd ich eher mal sagen l2p :-) oder es hat sich vielleicht noch ein anderer Heiler in der Nähe versteckt bzw. Heiltränke....kuck einfach mal was ein lvl 5 Schami so maximal an Leben hat ^^


----------



## antischock (15. September 2008)

Lyterio schrieb:


> Zu Punkt 3:
> Da hast du recht, allerdings auch nur dann widerum, wenn der Heiler nicht wärendessen mich als anti-typ durch dots killt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*g* tja, haste mal probiert dich einfach nicht killen zu lassen? dots sind auch nicht der burst-dmg, fliehen sollte reichen; und wenn du ihn eh nicht down kriegst, warum down kriegen lassen?

naja, also: es ist gruppenbalanciert, und skalliert sehr gut von unterschiedlich großen bis sehr kleinen gruppen (2on2), aber 1on1 balance kannst nur in diablo finden^^, also trenn dich von dem gedanken ;-)


----------



## DaCe (15. September 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> 1. balance unter levelcap interessiert niemand, auch wenn das jetzt böse gesagt ist..
> 2. leveluntschiede sind in war nicht so ausschlaggebend wie angenommen, im rvr oder scenario werden automatisch die grundattribute aller spieler aufs gleiche level gesetzt, sprich ein 3er und ein 9er haben beide die attribute als wären sie stufe 8, 18 ...
> 3. bedeutet anti-typ nicht one-hit'er, wenn du einen heiler angreifst, und er dadurch seine aufgabe als heiler nicht mehr ausführen kann weil er sich nur noch selber heilen muss, bist du wohl schon antiklasse genug bei dem lol-schaden von heilern ;-)



Die ganzen Erklärungen zu Punkt 2 stimmen immer noch nicht. Auf Core Servern werden alle Chars die unter Stufe 8 sind auf eben diese hochgestuft. Für alle Chars von Stufe 8-11 ändert sich nichts. Man behält genau die Stufe die man hat, niemand wird zurückgestuft!


----------



## Ebon (15. September 2008)

WAR, ist auch kein großartiges 1vs1! Da ist Teamarbeit gefragt. Einige Karrieren ersscheinen anfangs, übermächtig Stark, aber schaut euch auch mal eure Spells und Talente mit steigenden Level an. Da wird sich bei einigen recht schnell was ändern.

Ein Schamane zu knacken, kann schon etwas dauern. Da er sich ständig HoT-en wird und seinen Gegner zu-DoT-et und somit nochmal Heal bekommt. Versucht hinter oder seitlich auf die Spieler einzuschlagen, farmt Widerstandsklamotten oder greift zu zweit an (nur weil er klein ist muss er nicht schwach sein) ^^'


----------



## antischock (15. September 2008)

DaCe schrieb:


> Die ganzen Erklärungen zu Punkt 2 stimmen immer noch nicht. Auf Core Servern werden alle Chars die unter Stufe 8 sind auf eben diese hochgestuft. Für alle Chars von Stufe 8-11 ändert sich nichts. Man behält genau die Stufe die man hat, niemand wird zurückgestuft!



haarspalter -.-

stimmen tuen die infos schon, nur runtergestuft wird man nicht, schlampig von mir, ja^^


----------



## Wahnsinn (15. September 2008)

Xelarus schrieb:


> Das ändert sich aber sobald Healdebuffs kommen.
> 
> Gruß


Stimmt...hab ich vorhin im Talentbaum gesehen, da gibts für den WH einen 15 Sek Debuff, der betroffen kann in dieser zeit nicht geheilt werden...das ändert dann schon eingies. ^^


----------



## OldboyX (15. September 2008)

Noch eine Info zur Ergänzung:

Das Regelwerk für Open RVR wurde seit dem Anfang der Open-Beta geändert. In Szenarien wird nun auch bei Open RVR der Rang auf 8 angehoben wenn man darunter liegt. Nur in den offenen RVR Gebieten, wird der Rang nicht angehoben (im Gegensatz zum Standard Regelwerk).


----------



## Neradox (15. September 2008)

WoWDokta schrieb:


> bitte erspar WAR sowas wie du es bist ok?



Also ich würde jetzt mal spontan behaupten, Dentus hat mehr Ahnung vom Spiel, als 20% des buffed-Forums zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und btt.: Das pendelt sich schon noch ein, nach den ersten 2 Monaten wird alles schön ausgeglichen sein, macht euch mal jetzt noch so keinen großen Kopf darüber.


----------



## mettman1 (15. September 2008)

um nochmal zum thema zurück zu kommen, 
ich denke irgendwann bekommst du ihn in einem 1on1 schon down wegen ap ect. nur, warum sollte er sich weniger hp heilen können, als du ihm zufügst?

in wow war es so. ein priester(die prädestinierte heilklasse) heilte mit gutem eq so um die 4k standart. 
ein gutes eq von nem schurke und ich lag in 3secs aufm boden. man konnte in wow alleine keinen schaden wegheilen. und in war ist es einfach ausgeglichen.. ist doch prima


----------



## GrafvonRotz (16. September 2008)

Ich denke nicht das es in WAR eine 1v1 Balance geben wird. Die Entwickler streben das auch gar nicht an. Das wurde sogar in einem PodCast mal angekündigt das die Reich gegen Reich Balance den Vorrang hat.

Man merkt das WAR auch viele WoW-Spieler angezogen hat die in den Mustern von WoW denken.

In WoW sind Nahkämpfer die absoluten Götter und die Caster die Statisten. Also scheinen manche zu denken muss das hier genauso sein.
Ich denke über kurz oder lang werden sich noch die Stärken und Schwächen besser rauskristallisieren. Lasst uns mal 40 werden und dann weitersehen ok?


----------



## Black_Seraph (16. September 2008)

Ich finde die regelung, dass es schwierig ist einen heiler zu killen sehr gut, ob nun Chaos oder Ordnung sollten Heiler immer sehr lange stehen können. Denn:

Wenn Heiler länger leben, dauert der Kampf länger. Meist ist die vorgehensweise doch immer die gleiche:
heiler rauspicken und killen
rest umnieten, weil die jetzt fallen wie die Fliegen.
Spielspaß für die Heiler = 0, Dauer es kampfes ca. 30 sek.

Ich denke, das ganze zieht nur die Kämpfe länger raus, mehr nicht. Ich spiele selbst Schami, und mal ganz ehrlich, wenn mir ein Tank an meinem kleinen Gobbo-hintern sitzt leidet die Gruppenheilung sehr stark. Jetzt noch mehr Dmg auf meine Gruppe und die Leute sterben mir weg. Und ohne Gruppe stehe ich ziemlich dumm da  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Also ruhig Blut. Schamis sind klein grün und gemein, aber sicher nicht overpowered.


----------



## Blowster (16. September 2008)

artist schrieb:


> Wenn ein MMO angibt, absoluten Fokus auf RvR/PvP zu setzen, mit jedem level überall auf der welt ein bg beizuwohnen und sogar das leveln durch pvp möglich ist, dann sollte doch schon eine Balance vorhanden sein, auch auf low level, meinste nicht?



Dazu sage ich nur das man nicht wow spielt mit ihrem arena 2v2 1v1 mist es ist hier ein Epischer konflict zwischen Völkern und Rassen eben RvR das heist Die Völker müssen bebalanced sein und NICHT die Klassen!!! Damit wollen sie ja das Teamplay fördern jeder der das nicht versteht soll schön weiter seine WOW ego schiene spielen wi healer nie healen im bg ausser sich selbst !lol WAR ist ein Teamspiel ALLES KLAR?

 soll sich keiner persöhnlich angegriffen fühlen es gibt solche und solche spieler Team =WAR : Solo= WOW(imbar cahrs)

mfg


----------



## Oachelbiber (23. September 2008)

Also dazu muss ich jetzt sagen nach meinem Empfinden sieht es mit meinem lvl 14 Schami gegen Hexenjäger ganz anders aus.
Wahrscheinlich hast du den 2ten Schami im Busch übersehen.

Aber mal was anderes, du greifst einen wesentlich niedrigstufigeren Spieler an in der Hoffnung einen easy Kill zu bekommen? Ok, gehört zum Spiel!
Aaaaaber, du schaffst es nicht den niedrigstufigeren Spieler dieser einen bestimmten Klasse zu töten. 
Und dir passiert das ganze einmal, was eigentlich erstmal noch gar nichts beweisst, vor allem nicht da nicht 100% geklärt ist dass wirklich keine anderen Heiler im Spiel waren.
Und dann hast du nichts besseres zu tun als sofort im Forum einen "mimimi-Tread" wegen dieser Klasse zu erstellen?
Das find ich echt ziemlich erbärmlich, sorry.

Warte doch einfach noch ein paar level bitte und versuch dir dann ein Urteil zu bilden.
Alternativ könntest du dir selber mal schnell einen Schamanen auf level 5 hochzuspielen und deine Aussage überprüfen.

Grüße


----------



## WarNuts (23. September 2008)

Neradox schrieb:


> Also ich würde jetzt mal spontan behaupten, Dentus hat mehr Ahnung vom Spiel, als 20% des buffed-Forums zusammen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag sein,

trotzdem frag ich mich wie er darauf kommt, dass ein gleichsetzen der Attribute auf einem Open RvR Server in einem Szenario "deaktivert" sein soll?
Wenn man in einem Szenario unter einem bestimmten lvl ist, wird man automatisch hoch gesetzt. (T1 = lvl 8; T2 = lvl 18 usw.)
Alles was über 18 ist, wird nicht runter gesetzt. Letztendlich 3 lvl. Also findet doch ein Angleichen statt.


----------



## Lorghi (23. September 2008)

also ich hab mit meinem Hexenjäger bis jetzt noch jeden Schamanen klein gekriegt. Erst gestern ist mir einer im RVR begegnet, nur er & ich, beide lvl 13. Er hatte mich sogar zuerst gesehen & angegriffen. Also nix wie hin, druff gehaue & die ersten Anschuldigungen für meinen DOT Effekt benutzt (ich bin mit den Namen der Fähigkeiten noch nicht vertraut, man möge mir verzeihen). Tja, immer weiter so & als seine HP etwa auf 30% waren fing ich an meine Anschuldigungen zu sammeln. Er fing an sich hochzuheilen & ich hab diesen "Hüftschuss" abgegeben & seine Heilung kompensiert. Fertig ab....

Wie das in den höheren Levels aussieht vermag ich noch nicht zu sagen, aber ich wollte mal zu Protokoll geben, das Schamanen eben doch nicht so "imba" (wie ich dieses Wort hasse, verdammt) sind.

So long....


----------



## Lemonskunk (23. September 2008)

die levels werden doch in RVR Gebieten nahezu angeglichen " hust" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (23. September 2008)

Die Level Anhebung ist ja auch nur so das man nicht gleich beim ersten Schlag umfällt, wirklich gegen höher gelevelte Gegner kämpfen kann man da nicht. Ich bin heute den ganzen Nachmittag mit lvl21 im T2 Szenarios unterwegs gehalten und konnte mir dank des Lvls und meiner Ausrüstung schon sehr viel erlauben. Von Gegnern die nicht auf meinem Lvl sind bin ich gar nicht down zu bekommen und vor anderen kann ich sehr gut zu meinen Leuten fliehen. Wirklich kämpfen könnte ich denke gegen Fernkämpfer, habe es aber nie probiert da ich voll als Heiler spiele.

Der Schamane ist sicher kein Imba Heiler, er hält genauso viel aus wie ein gleichwertiger Runenpriester aushält, was schon sehr viel ist und das macht mir auf alle Fälle viel Spass, was ja die hauptsache ist. Was ich so gesehen hab ist das die einzelnen Klassen jetzt schon recht gut gebalanced sind, wobei man nicht so sehr auf 1v1 sehen sollte sondern nach dem Stein/Schere/Papier System vorgeht.

Die meisten einzelnen lassen einfach nach ein paar Sek von mir ab weil sie nicht viel ausrichten und hat man mal 3-4 an sich dran kommt man entweder noch rechtzeitig in seine Reihen oder man stirbt irgendwann, auch wenn das eine weile dauern kann.


----------



## Spectiree (30. September 2008)

man muss auch bedenken wie das equip aussieht, wenn man zB wenig körperresistenz / widerstand hat braucht man sich nicht wundern wenn man gegen melees schnell ins gras beisst - andersrum braucht man sich nicht wundern das caster einen umnuken wenn man wenig geist/elementarresistenz hat.

ich finds eigentlich klasse so wie es ist, man hat, egal welche klasse man spielt, die freie wahl gegen was man resistent sein will, nur alles auf einmal geht halt nicht bzw. eben nicht so stark wie wenn man sich auf eine resistenz "spezialisiert". 

aber grad als heiler ist man (zumindest meiner erfahrung nach) eher ein target für melees, wesswegen ich eben gerade auf körperesistenz nur sehr ungern verzichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bono303 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich spiele derzeit meinen Heiler im 20er Bereich.

Nahkämpfer oder die ganz gemeinen Schattenkrieger sind innerhalb weniger Sekunden mein Tod. Gegenheilen zögert die Sache immer nur ein paar Augenblicke raus. Daher kann ich die Aussage das Shamanen zu stark sind nicht unterschreiben. Vielmehr ist der Schamane der Heiler in der hinteren Reihe und kann so zum Sieg beitragen.


----------



## Grumknoz (2. Oktober 2008)

bono303 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich spiele derzeit meinen Heiler im 20er Bereich.
> 
> Nahkämpfer oder die ganz gemeinen Schattenkrieger sind innerhalb weniger Sekunden mein Tod. Gegenheilen zögert die Sache immer nur ein paar Augenblicke raus. Daher kann ich die Aussage das Shamanen zu stark sind nicht unterschreiben. Vielmehr ist der Schamane der Heiler in der hinteren Reihe und kann so zum Sieg beitragen.



Mir gehts genauso.
Da hilft nur "Goblin-Style"!
Sobald einem ein Nahkämpfer zu nah kommt, Beine in die Hand und wegrennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uktawa (4. Oktober 2008)

antischock schrieb:


> 2. leveluntschiede sind in war nicht so ausschlaggebend wie angenommen, im rvr oder scenario werden automatisch die grundattribute aller spieler aufs gleiche level gesetzt, sprich ein 3er und ein 9er haben beide die attribute als wären sie stufe 8, 18 ...



Hier muss ich wiedersprechen. 

Was 2. angeht so stimmt das nicht so ganz. Ein lvl 6 Spieler wird zwar auf lvl 8 "gesetzt" aber ein lvl 10 Spieler wird nicht auf lvl 8 runter gestuft von seinen Werten her. Ich selber hab derzeit einen Schwarzork auf lvl 10 mit ca 2800 HP. Geh ich in ein RvR Szenario hab ich nie weniger als 2800, eher mehr. Meist renn ich im rvr mit 2900 rum. 
Wenn dann ein lvl 5 Char kommt der ja von seinen Werten her auf lvl 8 steht, hat er schon sehr an mir zu knabbern. Ich  merk es bei jedem 1 to 1 das man mich garnicht oder nur sehr schwer down bekommt.

Wer im RvR allerdings nur auf Solo gemosche aus ist, is bei WAR eh am falschen Platz. Solisten mögen hier und da mal Erfolge erzielen, aber mit zunehmenden Level werden sie Futter wenn sie nicht in der Lage sind mit Ihrer Gruppe zusammen zu arbeiten.


----------



## Sethek (4. Oktober 2008)

Lyterio schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hatte mit meinem Hexenjäger im 1on1 gegen einen Schamanen (wir beide waren Rang 8) auch verloren.  Hat mich dann doch bisschen gewundert weil:
> 
> ...



Am besten gegen eine Klasse, die sich hauptsächlich in T1 über Heilung über Zeit heilt Schaden über Zeit benutzen - arghs.

Nett, daß Du ihm die Chance gegeben hast, auch noch bis zu seiner Moral-1-Fähigkeit zu kommen.
Daß Dir dann irgendwann die Puste ausgeht, sollte klar sein.
Auf dem Rang solltest Du als Hexenjäger eigentlich einen Schamanen ohne Fremdeinwirkung recht gut zerlegen. Voraussetzung ist ein gewisser Rufrang und passable Ausrüstung - und AP-Tränke sind Dein Freund. Wüsste nicht einmal, daß mein Hexenjäger im T1 von irgendeinem Heiler solo geklatscht worden wäre. Einer ist mir mal bis zu seinen NSCs entkommen, der Rest, der so leichtsinnig war, da allein rumzuwuseln, lag auch zuverlässig im Dreck 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: Imho ist der Schamane derzeit wegne genau einer Taktk, für die es mit Weltenwanderer einfach kein gleichwertiges pendant gibt, der wohl biestigste Heiler auf Zerstörungsseite. Goblinrassentaktik "Whazat behind you?", 25% procchance wenn man geschlagen wird - und macht detaunt. Mit dem starken Schild, den der Schamane (und auch der Erzer) hat  machts für einzelne DDs recht schwer, den Schamanen mit dieser Taktik zuverlässig kleinzubekommen.


----------



## botswanaman (5. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Schamie-Gemeinde.
Mein Schamie ist nun Level 27 und ist voll auf Heal geskilled.
Trotzdem heile ich in Szenarios nur meist so um die 30000 (eher sogar weniger). Wenn ich da andere Schamies am BG-Ende sehe, dann haben die da teilweise mit Level 22 oder 23 so 40000 oder 50000 oder mehr rausgehauen. (Auch gestern im Szenario wieder Level 22 Zelot weit vor mir mit Heal)
Woran kann das liegen?
Ich verwende viel "Gork wirds schon richten", auch die Moral1-Healfähigkeit, werfe oft "Ich spür nix" auf den, der grade den meisten Dmg abbekommt, damit ich ihn ihn der Zeit wieder aufpäppeln kann und schleuder meine Heals over Time für jeden immer wieder raus.
Allerdings konzentriere ich mich vorrangig auf die Members in meiner Gruppe und bin damit meist auch gut ausgelastet.
Schaden mache ich nur wenig - hie und da einen Dot, wenn 5 Waagh-Punkte beisammen.
Wenig verwende ich bisher alllerdings die Grp-Heilung oder "Größßa, besser und Grüna" (meist wegen längerer Cast-Zeit).
Drum mal die Frage an Euch - wie heilt ihr gut, viel und effektiv? (ich finde nicht, dass meine Heilung inefffektiv ist, nur konzentrierter auf die, die es nötig haben)
Was meint ihr bzw. wie heilt ihr eigenlich so?

Merci für Eure Antworten und viel Spaß noch


----------



## Gramarye (5. November 2008)

"Größa, besser und Grüna" ist bei mir DER healskill überhaupt. er hat zwar 3 sekunden castzeit aber trotzdem heilt er im direkten vergleich mehr als "Gork wirds schon richten". "Gork wirds schon richten" kommt nur dran wenn ich ihn etwas heilen muss oder wenn ich mehr heilung durch hots brauche! ansonsten wenn viele in der grp wenig leben haben und keiner aber grad dabei ist zu sterben kommt der grp-heal raus...und so kommt man gut auf 50k+ heal mit (bei mir) level 22.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (5. November 2008)

Den Fehler machen viele am Anfang, ,,Gork wirds schon richten`` ist vergleichweise der ineffektivste Skill, man benutzt ihn natürlich trotzdem, allerdings sollte man ihn nur als Hot einsetzten, also nicht spammen, dafür ist er einfach zu teuer.

,,Größa, besser und Grüna`` ist trotz der langen Castzeit der wichtigste Skill, die große Heilung macht viel aus und erst recht bei kritischer Heilung. 

Was viele auch nicht nutzen ist die Moral Fähigkeit2 ,,konzentrierter Verstand``, wenn man die anwirft castet man eine große Heilung in 1,5sek, mit solch einem Healoutput kann man auch Leute die von 4-5 Gegnern gefokussed werden am Leben erhalten, was ich
Diese Moralfähigkeit nutze ich am häufigstens, der Healoutput erhöht sich dadurch enorm.

Gruppenheilung wird erst richtig stark wenn man den Mork Baum voll durchgeskillt hat, dann kann man auch damit enorme Heals casten, vorrausgesetzt die Gruppe ist relativ nah beinander.

Grundsätzlich heißt es also zuerst alle Hots setzten, je nach Level sind das mehr oder weniger und dann bei Bedarf anfangen mit große Heilung, wenns wirklich eng ist Schild setzten, das bringt einem Zeit. Wenn man weiß das gleich jemand gefokussed wird, z.b. Magus castet seinen AE Sauge, gleich Konzentrierter Verstand, anschmeißen und dann geht der auch gegen 6-7 Leute nicht tot.

Angewöhnen muss man sich so ab lvl20-24, das man ,,Gork wirds schon richten`` nicht mehr als Direct Heal verwendet, sondern nur noch als Hot, sonst bricht die Heilleistung einfach zu sehr ein.

Achso und holt euch die Addons damit ihr nicht nur eure eigene Gruppe heilt.


----------



## botswanaman (5. November 2008)

Tja - was soll ich dazu noch sagen?

Top!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Euch für die echt guten Tips. 
Vorallem auch der mit der 2ten Moralfähigkeit. Find ich super. Ich habe da bisher immer "Tobende Entleerung" verwendet.
Mal sehen in welche Heal-Höhen mich das nun katapultiert.
Die anderen werden es jedenfalls ziemlich merken denke ich   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Merci nochmal !


----------



## Skullzigg (19. November 2008)

Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Ich benutz extra das Wort IMBA nicht weil sonst alle wieder ausflippen, will nur mal wissen was ihr darüber denkt. ;-)
> Mir ist schön öfters aufgefallen das Schamis ziemlich schwer niederzukloppen sind, aber das was ich gerade erlebt habe war echt der hammer...
> 
> Ich LVL 11 Hexenjäger, er LVL *5* Schami....ich weiss nicht wielange ich draufgekloppt habe, ich  hab ordentlich Schaden rausgehauen doch der Typ ging einfach nie down weil er sich immer wieder hochheilen konnte, als ob er unendlich AP hätte. Ich meine, wenn er ein bisschen höher im Level wäre könnte ich es mir vorstellen aber das war einfach nur krass was ich da gesehen habe...und nein, ich hab Ihn nicht down gekriegt weil noch andere auf mich draufgekloppt haben. ^^ Hab aber bestimmt um die 2,5-3k Schaden ausgeteilt!
> ...



dann bist du kein guter hexenjäger, normal haben nahkämpfer gegen healer die leichtesten chancen.


----------



## BIz (20. November 2008)

botswanaman schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich habe mal ne Frage an die Schamie-Gemeinde.
> Mein Schamie ist nun Level 27 und ist voll auf Heal geskilled.
> ...



Ich kann dir zwar nix über Heal auf deinem rank sagen da ich bis rank 35 ein sogenannter "dämätsch Schamane" war aber was ich dir sagen kann ist das du deinen gruppen heal öfters benutzten solltest und bessa größa und grüna genauso oft falls erforderlich (meist auf nen tank) und holl die sqaured oder wie das ding heist (heil addon) damit du die gruppen im überblick hast und heil dort auch so viel du kannst mit ...  Mit der taktik hänge ich die Zeloten weit ab und der runenpriest kommt meistens auch nicht hinterher ... hab mal in nem scenario (ich sagst gleich 6 man stamm grp via TS2 und haben auf mich aufgepasst) nen persöhnlichen Heal record aufgestellt. Hab 275000 geheilt und der 2te auf chaos kann dann mit 100000 und die von der ordi waren mit 140000 an der spitze ...

Versuch einfach alles zu heilen net nur deine grp und benutzt auch grp heals auch wenn alle noch voll sind und finde deine taktik ... und ich geb dir noch nen rat! Lauf um dein Leben wenn ihr grad in der unterzahl seit zu der verstärkung ...

Man sieht sich auf Drakenwald nach Transfer am sonsten Nuln


----------



## Pubmaster1 (20. November 2008)

Immer auf die Heiler...
Mich regts langsam auf... bei den letzten 2 verlorenen PQ's waren wir mit 4 heilern unterwegs und komischerweise wurde uns trotzdem die schuld am loose gegeben... 
Ich bin stolz n Schami auf 40 zu haben und ich werde noch einen Hochleveln weils einfach sau geil ist. Aber es dauert schon sau lange als heiler. 

Btt: Ich würde schon sagen das der Schamane zusammen mit dem Zeloten der Stärkste heiler ist, aber wenn zum beispiel im Mourkain-Tempel n Hexenjäger von hinten kommt isses nach wenigen sekundes aus mit mir. 

Ach und eins noch,... Ein Schamame oder Zelot der kein Heil-Addon (Squared is wohl das beste) der is nichts wert! Ohne dieses Addon kann man jeden heiler vergessen. Im T4 gebiet isses schon standart son ding zu haben,... Das geht gar nich ohne!


----------



## Dewa (20. November 2008)

Pubmaster1 schrieb:


> Ach und eins noch,... Ein Schamame oder Zelot der kein Heil-Addon (Squared is wohl das beste) der is nichts wert! Ohne dieses Addon kann man jeden heiler vergessen. Im T4 gebiet isses schon standart son ding zu haben,... Das geht gar nich ohne!



Dann bin ich wohl nichts wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bis jetzt komme ich auch ohne AddOns ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## Greymoon (21. November 2008)

Dewa schrieb:


> Dann bin ich wohl nichts wert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Die Addonseuche aus WoW ... möchte wissen wie solche Leute in HdRo klar kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nofel (21. November 2008)

Lyterio schrieb:


> Gruppenspiel, Skillpunkte, mag ja alles stimmen. Trotzdem sollte das Schere, Stein, Papier Prinzip stimmen. Egal ob T1 oder T4. Meine Aufgabe als MeleeDD sind nun mal die Heiler und Caster killen.  Da wird das als Gruppe auch nicht besser, wenn die Gruppen ausgeglichen sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wer Sagt das den das Melees 6 Klassen killen dürfen und alle anderen nur 3?

Heiler stehen bei dem System außen vor. Sie haben nicht wirklich Opfer(außer Tanks nach einem langweiligen 3h Kampf)


----------



## Graveman (8. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen , 
habe mir auch mal einen schami zugelegt und spiele diesen auf heiler. Er kann (so finde ich ist meine erste heilerklasse in nem game) gut heilen. Hatte schon BG´s wo ich gegen 1 gleichgelevelten Hexenjäger verloren habe aber auch schon lämpfe wo ich 2 kämpfer an mir hatte und diese ignorieren konnte weil die kaum schaden machten hots drauf und die gruppe weiterheilen. Hatte auch schon im open RVR das erlebnis ich (level14) treffen einen Sigmapriester(Level 19) er haut ca. 6 min. auf mich ein und ich auf ihn naja danach haben wir uns drauf geeinigt das es keinen sinn hat und jeder ging seinen weg ^^.
Der schami kann gut heilen mein feedback aber gegen dds die richtig wissen wie heiler zu knacken sind verlieren sie

mfg Graveman


----------



## heretik (8. Dezember 2008)

Spectiree schrieb:


> aber grad als heiler ist man (zumindest meiner erfahrung nach) eher ein target für melees, wesswegen ich eben gerade auf körperesistenz nur sehr ungern verzichte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mythic hätte wissen sollen, dass es ein Fehler ist, die Resistenz "Body"/"Körper" zu nennen.

Body Resistance geht gegen magischen Körperschaden.

Rüstung geht gegen physikalischen Schaden, also Nahkampfschaden.

Dass Körperresistenz auch gegen "körperlichen", also Nahkampfschaden geht, ist schlicht Unsinn und durch reine Vermutungen seitens der Spieler entstanden. Wäre dem wirklich so, könnte man sich mit ner einigermaßen guten Rüstung und hohem Körperwiderstand einen komplett kugelsicheren Charakter zusammenbasteln.

Gegen Nahkämpfer helfen ne gute Rüstung, ein wachsamer Heiler und flottes Weglaufen.


----------



## Tissiana (25. Januar 2009)

Wahnsinn schrieb:


> Ich benutz extra das Wort IMBA nicht weil sonst alle wieder ausflippen, will nur mal wissen was ihr darüber denkt. ;-)
> Mir ist schön öfters aufgefallen das Schamis ziemlich schwer niederzukloppen sind, aber das was ich gerade erlebt habe war echt der hammer...
> 
> Ich LVL 11 Hexenjäger, er LVL *5* Schami....ich weiss nicht wielange ich draufgekloppt habe, ich  hab ordentlich Schaden rausgehauen doch der Typ ging einfach nie down weil er sich immer wieder hochheilen konnte, als ob er unendlich AP hätte. Ich meine, wenn er ein bisschen höher im Level wäre könnte ich es mir vorstellen aber das war einfach nur krass was ich da gesehen habe...und nein, ich hab Ihn nicht down gekriegt weil noch andere auf mich draufgekloppt haben. ^^ Hab aber bestimmt um die 2,5-3k Schaden ausgeteilt!
> ...




L2p! Aber sowas von.
Wenn du schon Leute nerven willst die 6 lvl unter dir sind und zu unfähig bist diese dann zu töten, solltest du damit nicht noch hausieren gehn wie unterirdisch schlecht du bist.

Allein am Threadtitel erkennt man woher du kommst und wieviel du da schon konntest.

Nicht überkrasse Heiler ,sondern überkrasser Idiot.

Ich hoffe das die WAR-Comm entschieden und hart gegen Leute wie dich vorgeht.
Ansonsten folgt WAR dem gleichen Schicksal wie WoW.


----------



## casedi (25. Januar 2009)

Tissiana,ich hoffe die Comm geht hart gegen sone wie dich vor,du bist hier der Idiot.
Deine Wortwahl lässt auf 14 Jahre schliessen.


----------



## Tissiana (25. Januar 2009)

casedi schrieb:


> Tissiana,ich hoffe die Comm geht hart gegen sone wie dich vor,du bist hier der Idiot.
> Deine Wortwahl lässt auf 14 Jahre schliessen.




Selbst wenn ich 14 wäre, wo is da das Problem?
Bist du mit 18 auf die Welt gekommen?
Bist du Kinder/Jugendfeindlich oder einfach nur verbittert?

Was ändert mein Alter an meiner Aussage?


----------



## NightHase (25. Januar 2009)

Auch wenn es immer wieder solche Therads gibt, finde ich deine Argumente angebracht gegenüber ihm, aber deine Wortwahl nicht....


----------



## Wunde (26. Januar 2009)

Sagen wirs mal so (um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen),

Heiler zu töten ist schwierig als Hexenjäger aber nicht unmöglich....und wenn du den Dreh raus hast, dann fallen sie um wie Fliegen. Ich persönlich spiele nicht besonders gut, und würde von mir nie behaupten, daß ich ein Progamer bin, aber mit Heilern hatte ich noch nie Probleme wenn nicht 1-2 andere Heiler in der nähe waren, die zusätzlich mit ihm, den Damage gegengeheilt hätten. 

Jedoch ist das T2 und T3 (T1 noch nicht unbedingt, bis man Incognito bekommt) die wirkliche Region wo der Hexenjäger so was von extrem einfach zu spielen ist. Selbst Heiler sollten in diesem Bereich keine übermäßigen Gegner sein, es sei denn, sie sind 8-9 lvl über dir. Alles was auf deinem lvl ist beißt normalerweise ins Gras...du zwar auch, aber das ist ne andere Geschichte.

Erst im T4 wirds dann schwieriger, denn da ändern sich etwas die Fähigkeiten und das Gruppenverhalten ändert sich auch, so daß man sehr schwierig an einen Heiler kommt und noch schwieriger ist es an ihm zu bleiben ohne vorher zu sterben oder weggehauen zu werden. Das ist der Bereich, an dem viele Hexenjäger die Flinte ins Korn werfen und sagen....ich bekomm nix down, ich erstell mir nen neuen Char...ist zwar meiner Meinung nach ein bisschen doof, aber ist jedem selbst überlassen.

Aber was ich im T2 und T3 gelernt habe ist, den richtigen Moment zu erwischen. Du mußt den richtigen Moment abpassen, wo der Heiler bzw auch alle anderen so beschäftigt sind, daß sie deine Anwesenheit erst bemerken, wenn schon fast alles gelaufen ist. Denn dein Überleben und gleichzeitig deine Tödlichkeit gehen Hand in Hand mit dem Überraschungsmoment.

Und noch nen kleinen Tipp am Rande, in den Unteren Gebieten...also T2 und T3....Burste und verschwende nicht so viel Zeit ne lange Dotserie aufzubauen. Und dann, wenn du ein Target hast, guck dir seine Buffs an, vielleicht hat der sich ja grad vorgehottet oder wurde gehottet, dann einfach ein wenig warten, denn das ist unter anderem auch wichtig, du spielst zwar ne hektische Klasse, benötigst aber Geduld um den Angriffsmoment abzuwarten.


----------



## Gortek (28. Januar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> Sagen wirs mal so (um wieder zum Thema zurückzukommen),
> 
> Heiler zu töten ist schwierig als Hexenjäger aber nicht unmöglich....und wenn du den Dreh raus hast, dann fallen sie um wie Fliegen. Ich persönlich spiele nicht besonders gut, und würde von mir nie behaupten, daß ich ein Progamer bin, aber mit Heilern hatte ich noch nie Probleme wenn nicht 1-2 andere Heiler in der nähe waren, die zusätzlich mit ihm, den Damage gegengeheilt hätten.
> 
> ...



Der Text ist gut verfasst, was ich aber nicht so ganz verstehe, warum diskutiert ihr im Schamie-Forum, wie man einen Schamie am besten killt?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Cheers


----------



## Wunde (28. Januar 2009)

Nun ich diskutiere hier mit, weil das Thema hier begonnen hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Thema, das ist wahr, sollte eigentlich in das Hexenjägerforum.

Übrigends, nur mal nebenbei, zu den ganzen Flamern und L2P-Spammern....es gibt im englischen Warallianz forum einen Thread zu genau diesem Thema. Ich glaub "How to kill shamans". Denn in der Tat können diese wirklich unter Umständen harte Nüsse sein. Und recht interessant ist dort auch, daß sich (teilweise so wie hier, bloß noch etwas besser und genauer) viele Schamanen auch dazu äußern und Stellung beziehen. Recht interessant das ganze.


----------



## WarNuts (28. Januar 2009)

Wunde schrieb:


> ...harte Nüsse ...




Hä?


----------



## myadictivo (28. Januar 2009)

naja aber l2p kann man in dem fall dem TE schon an den kopf knallen. sorry, als lvl11 fress ich jeden schami der level 5 ist und mir alleine über den weg läuft. wieviel heilspeels hab ich denn in dem level ? maximal 2, keine moral, keine taktik, kein schild. insoweit kann man Tissiana ja recht geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wunde (28. Januar 2009)

nun...ich halte, ob es nun stimmen mag oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt, es für kein wirklich hohes Niveau bzw es in irgendeinerweise konstruktiv, wenn ich mit Flamen einen Beitrag beginne und mit l2p ende. Das hat für mich einfach irgendwas von....sagen wir mal Kindergarten.

Desweiteren sind Foren eigentlich dazu da, um sich mit anderen auszutauschen, Probleme zu erörtern und versuchen Hilfe zu bekommen. Nun, vielleicht ist das meine Art, aber wenn einer nach Hilfe ruft, dann pack ich an und trete ihm nicht noch mit dem Fuß ins Gesicht. Desweiteren helfe ich indirekt durch meine Hilfe gleichzeitig auch noch mir selbst, denn er wird vielleicht dadurch besser spielen und vielleicht später eine Bereicherung.

Dann sollte Euch ja auch das Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald schreit...usw" bekannt sein. Nun, wenn ihr irgendwann mal nicht mehr weiter wisst und im Forum, sei es hier oder sonstwo, eure Fragen stellt, seid ihr bestimmt auch froh, wenn man euch nicht sofort ein L2P an den Kopf wirft. Vielleicht einfach mal drüber nachdenken.

Und ja...manche Schamanen können hart im nehmen sein, nicht alle, wie gesagt, es kommt auf die Spielweise an. Und wenn ich sage, harte Nüsse, bedeutet das nicht, daß sie nicht trotzdem sterben...aber sie halten stärker durch wie mir scheint, ich spiele keinen Schamanen, aber ich habe schon so viele getötet, daß ich genau weiß, wer zuerst und wer zuletzt an der reihe ist, wenn ich 4-5 zur Auswahl haben sollte.

Das ist nur meine Meinung und sollte nicht in irgendeiner Form beleidigend sein.


----------



## Senubirath (11. Februar 2009)

Generell muss man sagen wenn man als HJ keinen Schami gebacken bekommt im selben lvl vlt sogar wenn er 3 lvl unter einem ist sollte man sich mal überlegen was man am anfang alles falsch gemacht hat.

Ich spiele auch einen HJ und habe mit Schamis kein Problem... auch wenn die 3-4 Lvl über mir sind...


Aber ich muss auch sagen das ich als Schami schon oft die ultimative goblin taktik in den SC's einsetzen musste wenn mich einer dieser degen schwinger im visier hatte.... 

Es kommt immer drauf an wie man startet.... sollte der start nicht hinhauen... hast du ne geringe chance land zu sehen... auch gegen healer ^^ Btw wenn ich es einrichten kann sehe ich auch gerne HJ an meinen Dot's sterben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber Wenn man als ziel angesehen wird wars dat meistens... dan helfen nur noch die mitkämpfer wenn sie es packen XD


----------

